# X-mas Bulb Cookie Jar



## Czarcastic (Nov 21, 2006)

Segmented form, made from "Home Depot standard-issue 2x4 pine wall stud" for a turning club challenge.
14" tall, about 7" diameter.
[img=left]http://www.paybyweb.com/images/sgm/2by4_challenge.jpg[/img=left]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 21, 2006)

That's pretty cool Steven!  Nice job!


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 21, 2006)

That's really neat! Excellent work! 

Now you need to make smaller ones that nest inside. []


----------



## pete00 (Nov 21, 2006)

neat !


----------



## penhead (Nov 21, 2006)

That is too kool, Steven..!!..great creativity, nice segments.

Is that paint on the outside..??


----------



## Czarcastic (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> Is that paint on the outside..??



That's Paint.  Krylon "christmas red" and Rustolium "Metallic Silver".

Inside is three coats of General Finishes "Salad Bowl Finish" to keep it "food safe".

(I know...  just about anything is food safe when cured... but try convincing LOML of that).
[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cool and very imaginative


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cool, but you put paint on wood.  I may never forgive you.[8D]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice job.
I know why you painted the wood but; a segmented turning painted [:0]AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH![:0]


----------



## Czarcastic (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Nice job.
> I know why you painted the wood but; a segmented turning painted [:0]AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH![:0]



OK.... here's what happened:  Our turning club's challenge last month was a 2x4 challenge.  We were supposed to make something using only a 2x4 as the primary material. 

I saw a cookie jar like this in the store and figured it was a good opportunity to make one out of wood, without using good wood.

It was pretty hard to tell exactly what it was in it's "raw" state, so I painted it.

I sure hope the turning gods will forgive me for this momentary lapse of good judgement. []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 21, 2006)

Novel idea, Steve, I like it!


----------

